# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Medische armband

## Mariekew

Ik zit er over na te denken om een medische armband aan te schaffen, zodat mijn gegevens bij de hand zijn als er iets gebeurt en ik het zelf niet kan overbrengen.

Ik vroeg mij af wat jullie ervaringen hiermee zijn. Daarnaast ben ik op zoek naar een 'modieuze' uitvoering. Ik heb bijvoorbeeld mooie armbanden gezien bij een webshop in het buitenland. 

Tips en ervaringen zijn welkom  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Goed idee trouwens. Je kan ook bv voor een mooie ketting gaan. Heb dat vroeger als kind gehad, daar stond dan in gegraveerd dat ik epilepsie had. Of zoals jij aanhaalt een mooie armband is ook mogelijk.

Groetjes  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar zag wel dat er ook een talisman is die aan horloge kan worden bevestigd en in andere uitvoeringen ook op armband of als hanger dus misschien dat dat iets is? 
Zie http://www.sostalisman.nl/uitvoeringen.html zijn ook verschillende materialen beschikbaar dus ook voor de allergische mensen onder ons geschikt... zal vast elders ook te koop zijn en zag inderdaad ook andere ontwerpen voorbij komen toen ik eens ging zoeken. 
Zal handig zijn als ze zoiets via apotheek of drogist ook zouden hebben  :Smile:  Nu is het zoeken online...

----------

